# [GNOME] Gruppierung / Trennung virtueller Desktops



## mc_gulasch (15. April 2010)

Moin Leuts,

mein Plan ist es auf einem Ubuntu verschiedene Modi laufen zu lassen. Dafür benötigt jeder Modus einen eigenen Desktop und eigentlich nicht nur den, sondern gleich eine Reihe von virtuellen Desktops. Dabei sollen die virtuellen Desktops eines Modus zusammengehören. Man kann es sich auch vorstellen als virtuelle Desktops in einem virtuellen Desktop. Es wird während des Betriebs auch möglich sein zwischen den Modi zu switchen, wobei aber immer nur die virt. Desktops des jeweiligen Modus sichtbar sind. Kann man ungefähr verstehen was ich mein?

|virtD11|virtD12|virtD13 <- Modus 1
|virtD21|virtD22 <- Modus 2
|virtD31|virtD32|virtD33|virtD34 <- Modus 3

Nach der Anmeldung erscheint die Desktop-Umgebung von Modus 1 z.B. bei dem rechts unten im Panel 3 verschiedene virt. Desktops sind. Durch geeignete Shell-Eingabe oder ähnlihches soll es dann möglich sein in Modus 2 zu switchen und ich erhalt die Desktop-Umgebung von Modus 2 mit 2 möglichen virt. Desktops etc.

Hätte auch schon etwas im Gnome-Development rumgesucht, bin aber nicht wirklich fündig geworden. Weiß jemand, ob es sowas bereits gibt? Das wär fein. Oder kann mir jemand einen Ansatzpunkt geben? Wo wird genau das geregelt? Ist es Window Manager? X? ...? Bin für jede Lösung offen.

Danke schon mal.

[Anmerkung]Habe auch hier um Hilfe gebeten.[/Anmerkung]


----------

